# Best Plowing Tires for F250



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a 2004 F250 with a Blizzard 8600HD. This winter I ate through 2 of my newer Michelin LTX MS2 tires. They're about 18 months old and have about 15K on them. They handled okay in deep snow, but not what I thought. I'm looking at Cooper Discoverer AT/3 or the BFG All Terrains that come stock on the truck.

I'd like something with a more open tread pattern like the Cooper Discoverers. Any suggestions?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

cooper discoverers are good i had some on a 2-wheel drive dump many many years ago, 
i hav mud/snow tires just for winter, and cheep all seasons for summer.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I just bought a set of studded Cooper Discoverer S/T Maxx for my F350 pickup and I love them! They are snow only tires but they are worth it to me after running half worn Toyo A/T's during our blizzard and having no traction I am switching all of our trucks to dedicated snow tires and dedicated summer tires.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hankook tires hold very well add studs and they will go anywhere


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention the 2 that are worn down are NOT in the back only. One is rear drivers side, and the other is front passenger side. The main reason the back tire was worn down was because my "auto" hubs don't always lock. Once I locked the hubs everything worked smoothly.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't go with BFG Rugged Trail T/As, which I assume you meant by stock. Go BFG Commercial T/A Traction or All-Terrain T/A KO


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 285/75/16 bfg at kos on my 250, I wasn't sure hoe they would do in snow but they have been great. I would recommend them. Ideally I would have a dedicated set of snow tires though


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bridgestone duelers work well


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

general concensus is that:

cooper discoverer
bridgestone duelers
bfg at ko's

are all good to go. the new goodyear wrangler duratrac has had positive reviews as well, I'm tempted to try them but I have also heard they have weak sidewalls and like to roll a bit when turning hard with a heavy diesel front end.

basically, you want alot of siping, which are those jagged lines into the tires. they bite onto the slick surfaces. the more edges you have the better.

true snow tires also have softer compounds so they stay pliable in the colder temps.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just bought 4 cooper discoverer m&s tires . Dedicated snow tires i get 5 to 6 winters out of them.tymusic


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Def. not Toyo Open Country A/T. Ran those for a season and they sucked. Believe it or not, my summer Mickey Thompson Baja A/t's did way better than those junk Toyo's. I'm going to try the Duratrac tires next i think. 2006 f350 diesel btw.


----------



## my69coronetrt (Dec 27, 2011)

I run cooper disc. S/t maxx and love them on my 250 powerstroke.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1620106 said:


> general concensus is that:
> 
> cooper discoverer
> bridgestone duelers
> ...


I have Goodyear duratracs on my other pickup and love them. I use that truck for accessing a wood lot that we maintain and has no developed roads and they are a beast in the mud and snow. Have not noticed any issues with a load in the bed,trailer, or plow on the front end. Would have put them on my truck that we just put the cooper s/t maxx's on but you can't stud the goodyears and I wanted that. Also have about 30k on them right now and will get 10 or so more.

Stay away from toyo a/ts I got 28k out of them and they were not great in the snow. Best warm season tire that I have found are BFG Rugged Trail T/A good all around tire we are seeing 50k out them and staying safe. I have 36k and probably 10k to go on the set on my 350 dump and they are notorious for chewing through tires.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

cda817;1620300 said:


> I have Goodyear duratracs on my other pickup and love them. I use that truck for accessing a wood lot that we maintain and has no developed roads and they are a beast in the mud and snow. Have not noticed any issues with a load in the bed,trailer, or plow on the front end. Would have put them on my truck that we just put the cooper s/t maxx's on but you can't stud the goodyears and I wanted that. Also have about 30k on them right now and will get 10 or so more.
> 
> Stay away from toyo a/ts I got 28k out of them and they were not great in the snow. Best warm season tire that I have found are BFG Rugged Trail T/A good all around tire we are seeing 50k out them and staying safe. I have 36k and probably 10k to go on the set on my 350 dump and they are notorious for chewing through tires.


It's funny you say that about the Toyo's. I have 285's that I put on steels for my F350 and there are great. The Michelin LTX are the worst tires I've run in snow, they come stock on my summer wheels which is fine. I have bfg rugged trail's on my 250 and I use them year round, not too bad of a tire. I use to run bfg a/t ko, but ate thru two sets of them in my previous trucks..dont last, but ok in the snow. It's funny consumer reports posted that the LTX were the best pick for a truck..I'm a loss on that one. I got stuck all the time with them.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

EXR;1620314 said:


> It's funny you say that about the Toyo's. I have 285's that I put on steels for my F350 and there are great. The Michelin LTX are the worst tires I've run in snow, they come stock on my summer wheels which is fine. I have bfg rugged trail's on my 250 and I use them year round, not too bad of a tire. I use to run bfg a/t ko, but ate thru two sets of them in my previous trucks..dont last, but ok in the snow. It's funny consumer reports posted that the LTX were the best pick for a truck..I'm a loss on that one. I got stuck all the time with them.


Let me amend my statement on the Toyos they were good in the snow but nothing compared to the Goodyear or Coopers and the Life to cost ratio was not worth it because for a little more you can get something much better.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya eh. Well I've only had them since November. See how they are next winter. If they wear out quick I'll look into something else. I'm a huge believer in tires...for cars/bikes/trucks


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

https://www.treadwright.com/

With crushed walnut shells with glass

Best deal, great price


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodyear DuraTracs #1
Bfg All Terrain #2
Nitto Terra Grappler #3 
jus my .02$


----------



## treefarm (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to be a big B FG fan, however when people say they last I consider the last 5/32 useless considering its hard as rock's on the ice and snow it's like driving hockey pucks. However when they are new nothing rides like them the truck response and handles like a race car with that being said my new favorite tires Nitto Terra Grappler very cheap and contrary to reports that I have heard are lasting well after one season of snow plowing traction was incredible on ice like they were studded snow tires . The next time however I will buy the right size I always upsize my tires the B FG 305/65/18 handle predictable however the Nitto 295/70/18 are way too soft side wall i run them at 75 PS I in the front just to keep them from rolling on the sides don't make a quick maneuver or you'll end up in the ditch on a 1/2 ton truck they would probably be OK just not a 1 ton truck with a plow. So that would be their only downside and don't get me wrong that's quite a considerable downside but I will reserve judgment until I put the correct size 275/70/18 on probably two years from now perhaps someone can chime in with the correct size and give you a report on handling characteristics traction would never be a consideration their awesome but handling that's another story


----------



## frankieplower (Feb 14, 2013)

*BF Goodrich TA KO a must!*

Those three ply sidewalls really save you from bruising damage. Seen a lot of guys KO'd because of shoddy sidewalls on the tires!


----------



## Ladder15 (Feb 28, 2007)

Bfg t/a ko +1


----------

